
Dumped amid coronavirus, former Bloomberg campaign aides sue for pay, benefits - totalZero
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-bloomberg/dumped-amid-coronavirus-former-bloomberg-campaign-aides-sue-for-pay-and-benefits-idUSKBN21A3GS
======
GardenStick
Classic

